# Zermatt: Biker müssen Startnummern tragen



## Bikerman007 (17. August 2010)

In Zermatt müssen Biker Startnummern tragen ...
 damit sie von Wanderern verpfiffen werden können! Ich traute letzte Woche meinen Ohren nicht, als ich ein Bahnbillet auf den Gornergrat lösen wollte: Ohne gut sichtbar zu tragende Nummer (wie bei einem Skirennen) geht in Zermatt gar nichts mehr. 

In Zermatt herrscht Zweiklassengesellschaft! Die Fränkli nehmen sie von uns Bikern gerne - aber sonst möchten sie mit uns Biker eigentlich nichts zu tun haben! Sollen doch die Wanderer auch eine Nummer tragen  wenn sie ein Papierlein auf die Wiese werfen 

Schade! Wäre eine super Gegend mit geilen Trails. Zukünftig aber nur noch verkleidet als Japaner und ohne Bike 

Ich fahre das nächste Mal wieder nach Graubünden!


----------



## Brother (18. August 2010)

Echt? 

hab das hier gefunden...leider nur in Englisch...gilt soviel ich weiss nur für die Downhillstrecke oder?

Every downhill rider is obliged to get a start number at the Sunnegga
paradise valley station or Gornergrat Bahn and must display this in full
view during all rides and to return this when it is no longer valid. No
downhill rider will be able to use transport without a number. Accidents
and damage to property will be reported immediately by me at a point
of sale.

Gibt aber auch aus Graubünden solche Stories, dass zum Beispiel in Davos wo nur CC Bikes mit der Bahn befördert werden. Downhiller müssen draussen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (18. August 2010)

Hau dir halt die Startnummer ans Bike. Sobald du von der Liftstaion o.ä. weg bist runter mit dem Ding.


----------



## sub-xero (18. August 2010)

Wenn jetzt nicht August wäre, würde ich das für einen Aprilscherz halten.


----------



## RedOrbiter (18. August 2010)

Wo liegt dein Problem damit?
Wenn du "anständig" runter fährst hast du doch kein Problem, auch wenn du eine Nummer trägst. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ich finde nur schade, dass die Richtigen "Bösen Biker" damit sehr wahrscheinlich nicht erwischt werden. Tipps das zu Vermeiden wurden ja schon gepostet.
Den diese "Bösen" schaden uns allen, nur um den eigenen Spass halber ...
Da müssen wir uns schon selber an der Nase nehmen. Und dies unabhängig ob es nun auch "böse Wanderer" gibt.
Gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme heisst hier wohl wie immer das Zauberwort.

Wenn so was in Zermatt anscheinend eingeführt wurde, lag in der Vergangenheit sicherlich auch ein Konfliktpotenzial vor. 
Darum finde ich es gut wenn die örtlichen Bergbahnen so und nicht anders reagiert haben. 
Denn die andere Möglichkeit wäre die ganzen Bahnen in Zermatt generell für uns Biker wieder zu sperren. 
Wäre sicherlich auch keine gute Lösung für uns Mountainbiker!

Ich für mich möchte auch in fünf oder mehr Jahren in Zermatt mit der Gondel biken können.

Übrigens, so wie ich das sehe, wenn man hochpedalt, existiert das Problem mit der angehängten ID-Nummer nicht... 

just my mind...

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Brother (18. August 2010)

Wenn ich den englischen Text der aus der aktuellen Bikemap von Zermatt stammt richtig verstehe, geht es bei der "Startnummer" nicht um Wanderer vs. Biker sondern darum den Biker (Downhiller) zu identifizieren falls Unfälle oder Sachbeschädigungen passieren.

Mich würde intressieren ob der fred Ersteller mit "normalen" CC/AM Bike unterwegs war oder mit schwerem Gerät und voller Montur.


----------



## on any sunday (18. August 2010)

Der Threadstarter hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, das dies nur für Downhiller gilt, die sich mit der Bergbahn befördern lassen. Aber Hauptsache erstmal rumnölen. 

Aus der Bikemap Zermatt

1. Als DownhillerIn trage ich Sorge zur Natur und deponiere jeglichen Abfall nur in den dafür vorgesehenen Abfallkörben oder nehme ihn selber wieder mit. Ich nehme Rücksicht auf Wanderer und Fussgänger und gewähre Ihnen stets den Vortritt
2. Als DownhillerIn benutze ich zur Ausübung meines Sportes nur die dazu markierten Routen, beachte die Gebots und Verbotstafeln und fahre unter keinen Umständen über Wiesen und Felder, benutze auch keine Wildwechselpfade, zudem vermeide ich das Aufscheuchen von Wildtieren. Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass ich bei Kreuzungen mit der Strasse Sunnegga paradise  Tuftern  Zermatt zu jeder Zeit mit Ver- kehr rechnen muss und passe meine Geschwindigkeit entsprechend an.
3. Als DownhillerIn befolge ich die Anweisungen des Bergbahn-Personals und Bike Park Mitarbeiter. Zudem halte ich mich an die Vorschriften zum Transport der Bikes. DownhillerInen werden bis Sunnegga paradi- se und zum Gornergrat mit der Bahn befördert.
4. Als DownhillerIn übe ich meinen Sport auf eigenes Risiko aus. Ich bin mir bewusst, dass dieser Sport auch mit ungewöhnlichen Risiken ver- bunden ist, welche durch «normale» Versicherungen wie SUVA etc. nicht voll gedeckt sind und verfüge deshalb über eine persönliche Unfallversicherung welche die Zusatzrisiken deckt und habe eine Privathaftpflichtversicherung für Schäden gegenüber Dritten. Bei einem Unfall werde ich gegen die Zermatt Bergbahnen AG oder Gornergrat Bahn auf Schadenersatzforderungen verzichten und nehme zur Kennt- nis, dass die Zermatt Bergbahnen AG und die Gornergrat Bahn bei Unfällen und Sachbeschädigungen jegliche Haftung vollumfänglich ablehnen.
5. Als DownhillerIn verpflichte ich mich zum Tragen von entsprechender Schutzkleidung. Das Tragen eines Helmes ist für mich obligatorisch.
6. Jede/r Downhill-Biker/in ist verpflichtet, an der Talstation Sunnegga paradise oder der Gornergrat Bahn eine Startnummer zu beziehen und diese während den gesamten Fahrten gut sichtbar zu tragen und am Ende der Abogültigkeit wieder zurück zu geben. Ohne Nummer wird kein/e DownhillerIn befördert. Unfälle und Sachbeschädigungen werden von mir bei einer Verkaufsstelle umgehend gemeldet.
7. Bei verlassen der markierten Strecke sind die Zermatt Bergbahnen AG oder die Gornergrat Bahn berechtigt ein Bussgeld von CHF 75.00 zu erheben. Zudem wird das Bahnticket entzogen und nicht ersetzt.
Viel Spass beim Biken in Zermatt wünschen die Zermatt Bergbahnen AG, die Gornergrat Bahn und Zermatt Tourismus.


----------



## Benie70 (18. August 2010)

Quelle: Wikipedia
"Im Downhill (kurz âDHâ, zu deutsch âAbfahrtâ) gilt es â analog dem Skisport â eine abgesperrte, ausschlieÃlich bergab fÃ¼hrende Strecke *so schnell wie mÃ¶glich zu fahren*. In grÃ¶bstem GelÃ¤nde, gespickt mit natÃ¼rlichen Hindernissen und bei Geschwindigkeiten bis Ã¼ber 80 km/h muss das SportgerÃ¤t zu jeder Sekunde unter voller Kontrolle sein. Die Schwierigkeit besteht darin, den schmalen Grat zwischen maximalem Tempo und geringer Sturzgefahr zu finden. Downhill wird auch als Wettkampfsport ausgeÃ¼bt."

Demnach muss ich als rein genussorientierter Freerider also keine Startnummer tragen?


----------



## Biking_Flow (18. August 2010)

Jetzt wollen wir mal hier nicht auf Paragraphen rumreiten anfangen... auf das erste Lesen hin find ich die Idee mit den Startnummern auch etwas befremdlich, aber im großen und Ganzen muss ich RedOrbiter zustimmen.

Es ist leider ein Fakt, es nicht nur "gute" Mountainbiker, sondern auch einige "böse" gibt, und wenn der Biketransport in den Bahnen erlaubt ist, sind eben auch immer einige Rowdies dabei. Und wenn die Zermatter Bergbahnen diese abschrecken wollen, ist das ihr gutes Recht.

Ganz abgesehen davon: wenn man selber hochkurbelt, trifft einen die Problematik ohnehin nicht 

In diesem Sinn hoff ich dass Zermatt weiterhin ein für Mountainbiker offenes Revier bleibt...


----------



## Padde (18. August 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Wo liegt dein Problem damit?
> Wenn du "anständig" runter fährst hast du doch kein Problem, auch wenn du eine Nummer trägst. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> cu RedOrbiter
> www.Trail.ch



Das ist die selbe Art Argumentation wie "Wenn ich nichts zu verbergen habe, kann der Staat mich doch auch gern überwachen"...

Vielleicht will ich einfach nicht unter Generalverdacht gestellt und als potenzieller "Böser" markiert werden...


----------



## Teguerite (18. August 2010)

Damit das funktioniert muss man den krassen Downhillern erstmal alle Klamotten (oben) wegnehmen und gegen ein Nummernshirt tauschen, die nackten und falsch gekleideten werden gleich zur Kasse gebeten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (18. August 2010)

... seids froh wenn man überhaupt fahren kann. Alles ist besser als ein generelles Verbot.


----------



## sub-xero (18. August 2010)

Wenn die Regelung nur für Leute gilt, die auf dem erwähnten Trail fahren und um ihnen besser helfen zu können, ist das mit der Nummer absolut in Ordnung. Das ging aus dem Originalposting nicht direkt hervor.



RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Wo liegt dein Problem damit?
> Wenn du "anständig" runter fährst hast du doch kein Problem, auch wenn du eine Nummer trägst. Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Es geht mir um's Prinzip. Erstens glaube ich nicht, dass man durch eine "Überwachung" etwas am Verhalten der Menschen verbessert. Zweitens habe ich prinzipiell etwas gegen Überwachung, denn je mehr man den Menschen gängelt, desto mehr erzieht man ihn zur Unstelbständigkeit und Verantwortungslosigkeit. Drittens ärgert es mich, wenn die Masse unter dem Fehlverhalten einiger weniger leiden muss.

Aber wie gesagt, vermutlich sind ja meine Bedenken sowieso ganz fehl am Platz.


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. August 2010)

Autos haben auch ne Nummer - soviel zum Prinzip.


----------



## make65 (18. August 2010)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Drittens ärgert es mich, wenn die Masse unter dem Fehlverhalten einiger weniger *leiden* muss.



Versteh ich. Ist halt schon eine enorme Einschränkung, wenn ich mir so ne Nummer dranpappen muss. Ich selbst fahr zwar kein Downhill, aber sei gewiss: Ich leide mit Dir.


----------



## ThunderRoad (18. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Autos haben auch ne Nummer - soviel zum Prinzip.



In der Schweiz haben sogar Fahrräder eine Nummer (Versicherungskennzeichen)...

Ich finde die Idee sogar absolut positiv, auch wenns auf den ersten Blick nach bürokratischer Schikane aussieht. Aber so sieht man wenigstens mal, wieviel Probleme es denn wirklich gibt und wieviele Biker "böse" sind.
Wenns gut läuft, gibts in einem Jahr nicht mehr als 10 Beschwerden und kein Schwein interessiert sich mehr für Trailsperrungen usw.
Es liegt jetzt an den Bikern was passiert - also strengt Euch an 
Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist: Es kann einfach nicht sein, daß manche Leute glauben sie könnten überall wo sie wollen die Wildsau (ich mein jetzt nicht zwangsläufig das Bike von Alutec) rauslassen. 
Auf der Straße fluchen, wenn ein PKW knapp überholt und aufm Alpentrail die Wanderer in die Büsche springen lassen paßt einfach nicht zusammen...


----------



## numis (18. August 2010)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Wenn die Regelung nur für Leute gilt, die auf dem erwähnten Trail fahren und um ihnen besser helfen zu können, ist das mit der Nummer absolut in Ordnung. Das ging aus dem Originalposting nicht direkt hervor.



Auf der Downhillstrecke existiert ein komplettes Fussgängerverbot! Die Nummern sind dazu da einige leute "ruhig" zustellen, die Zahlen sind auch nur auf einer seite des shirts und sind kaum richtig zusehen. Die regelung ist auch nur so, dass man ohne nummer nicht transportiert wird, ob man sie trägt ist den angestellten egal.

Zermatt hat zu den spitzenzeiten bis zu 40 000 Einwohner (winter), es sind einfach zuviele Leute und touristen. Daher finde ich uns (die biker) in zermatt etwas fehl am platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maucho_Kapaucho (18. August 2010)

Seid's do froh, bei uns mussten früher ein paar Leute einen gelben Stern tragen. Hat die meisten anderen auch nicht gestört.


----------



## Bikerman007 (18. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Feedbacks. Da sich Einige nach Details erkundigt haben, Folgendes dazu:
- Meine Frau und ich sind "normale" Touren-Biker (ohne Hardcore-Freerider, Integralhelm, usw.). Wir Biken sehr regelmässig (Level S3) und waren schon in den meisten grösseren Gebieten Europas unterwegs.
- Wir haben von den Zermatter-Touren irgend in einem Magazin gelesen und wollten die auch befahren. 

Der Mitarbeiter der Bahn erklärte uns, dass ALLE Biker, die mit der Bahn hoch wollen, eine Nummer bekommen und zu tragen haben!  Auf der Nummer ist gekennzeichnet, ob man Downhiller, Tourenbiker oder was auch immer ist (ein, zwei oder drei Kettenblätter). 
Wer aus eigener Kraft hoch fährt (entlang einer Bahn hochfahren - naja; wir bestimmt nicht!), muss keine Nummer tragen. 

Da wir uns komplett diskriminiert fühlten und auch nicht noch irgend so ein Nummernding über unsere Bikeklamotten tragen wollten, haben wir an dieser Stelle "die Übung" abgebrochen , haben das Dorf noch besichtigt und fuhren dann nach Fiesch zum Biken. Dort gab es keine solche Auflagen.  

Ich finde, man sollte im Outdoorsport nicht einzelne Gruppen unterschiedlich behandeln. Schliesslich müssen auch ALLE Autos ein Kennzeich tragen. Oder sind Biker schlechtere Leute als Skifahrer oder Wanderer? Ich glaube, unvernünftige Leute gibt es überall. 
*Wenn Zermatt mit dem Thema nicht zurecht kommt, sollen sie doch so ehrlich sein und es einfach lassen... *

Wir waren letzthin in Davos auf der neuen 10'000-Höhenmeter Bahnentour. Da unterschreibt man ein Papier, dass man die Regeln kapiert hat und sich daran hält. Finde das besser: Man ist sensibilisier, aber nicht gleich mit einer Nummer "gebrandmarkt und ausgestellt".


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. August 2010)

Nach deiner Argumentation könnte man auch sagen dass alle Straßenverkehrsmittel eine Nummerntafel haben sollen: PKW, LKW, Motorrad, Moped, Fahrrad ...

Sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren. Ist bei denen halt so. Ist keine Auflage, die ich nicht akzeptieren könnte. Du kannst sie halt nicht akzeptieren und fährst deshalb wo anders hin. Mächtig Wind wirst nicht erzeugen. Merkt man eh bei vielen Kommentaren. ... zumindest hast dir einen direkten Aufruf zur Boykottierung von Zermatt erspart.

Die Realität ist, dass in der Zukunft mehr Leute auf weniger Trails fahren wollen. ... und wenn so ne dumme Tafel oder Nummer dazu beiträgt, dass man Trails ungehindert fahren kann bin ich sofort dafür. Wenn man nimmt kann man ruhig mal was geben. ... und sein tut es schon so, dass wir Mountainbiker in großen Mengen auf Wanderwegen ein Problem sind. Wenn bei 10 Burschen ein Rowdy dabei ist, fällt das nicht so auf. Bei 100 sind es aber 10 usw.


----------



## WESEL (18. August 2010)

Kommt für Lenzerheide und Maloja auch.


----------



## Brother (19. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Realität ist, dass in der Zukunft mehr Leute auf weniger Trails fahren wollen. ...



Ich denke wenn der Trend wie bisher so weitergeht, wird das sowieso ziemlich schnell zu einem grossen Problem werden und Konflikte sind schon fast vorprogrammiert. Im Winter mögen die Alpen grosse Besuchermassen noch einigermassen verkraften aber im Sommer konzentriert sich alles auf ein paar kleine Wanderwege.


----------



## Teguerite (19. August 2010)

Brother schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn der Trend wie bisher so weitergeht, wird das sowieso ziemlich schnell zu einem grossen Problem werden und Konflikte sind schon fast vorprogrammiert. Im Winter mögen die Alpen grosse Besuchermassen noch einigermassen verkraften aber im Sommer konzentriert sich alles auf ein paar kleine Wanderwege.



Erst recht dann wenn diese Elektrobikes boomen werden.
In Gegenden wo man nicht so wild auf Biker ist und man sie bis jetzt gerade so akzeptiert hat, werden Wege reihenweise dicht gemacht werden wenn plötzlich Massen die Berge rauf kommen und runter brettern.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. August 2010)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Erst recht dann wenn diese Elektrobikes boomen werden.
> In Gegenden wo man nicht so wild auf Biker ist und man sie bis jetzt gerade so akzeptiert hat, werden Wege reihenweise dicht gemacht werden wenn plÃ¶tzlich Massen die Berge rauf kommen und runter brettern.


Bei den reinen e-Bikes sehe ich das Problem nicht so sehr. Die sind froh wenn sie einen Forstweg haben den sie rauf und runter fahren kÃ¶nnen. Meist habens diese Leute technisch nicht drauf dass sie einen Trail runter fahren kÃ¶nnen. Ein Thema werden die Downhiller und Freerider mit "Gruber Assist" oder Ã¤hnlichem werden. Wobei das Antriebssystem alleine Ã¼ber â¬ 2000,- kostet. Also auch nicht wirklich beunruhigend. Bei diesem Preis kann man ein paarmal mit einer Gondel fahren. Bedenklicher ist die steigende Zahl der Allmountainbiker und leichten Endurofahrer die auf Grund ihres Materials sowas auch fahren wollen.

Der Vergleich mit dem Winter ist nicht schlecht, wird aber falsch betrachtet. Im Winter wird die Masse auf den Schipisten kanalisiert und eine steigende Minderheit geht Schitouren. Beim MTB wird es Ã¤hnlich sein: Die Masse wird auf Forstwegen kanalisiert und eine steigende Minderheit will auf "wild" fahren.

Mal sehen was raus kommt.


----------



## Biking_Flow (19. August 2010)

Maucho_Kapaucho schrieb:


> Seid's do froh, bei uns mussten früher ein paar Leute einen gelben Stern tragen. Hat die meisten anderen auch nicht gestört.



Also das ist wirklich der unpassendste Kommentar, den ich seit langem hier im Forum gelesen hab. 

@all, wie schon richtig angesprochen, die steigende Anzahl an Bikern allgemein und insbesondere an Trailbikern ist der Kern des Problems. Aber klar, wir wollen alle Biken, also sollten wir uns an die Regen halten, und hoffen, dass sich unser Sport und die Koexistenz mit den Wanderern in die richtige Richtung entwickelt.


----------



## reiner (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

auch ich finde diese Regelung vollkommen akzeptabel. Ist mal ein anderer Ansatz als die vielerorts übliche Reaktion, einfach Verbotsschilder aufzustellen, ohne die Interessen der MTB-Sportler zur berücksichtigen.

Servus


----------



## zaprok (19. August 2010)

Wie läuft das denn ab? Bekomme ich die (Start)Nummer bei Ticketkauf einfach so dazu oder muss ich meine Personalien angeben? Letzteres fände ich schon bedenklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (19. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Bei den reinen e-Bikes sehe ich das Problem nicht so sehr. Die sind froh wenn sie einen Forstweg haben den sie rauf und runter fahren können. Meist habens diese Leute technisch nicht drauf dass sie einen Trail runter fahren können. Ein Thema werden die Downhiller und Freerider mit "Gruber Assist" oder ähnlichem werden. Wobei das Antriebssystem alleine über  2000,- kostet. Also auch nicht wirklich beunruhigend. Bei diesem Preis kann man ein paarmal mit einer Gondel fahren. Bedenklicher ist die steigende Zahl der Allmountainbiker und leichten Endurofahrer die auf Grund ihres Materials sowas auch fahren wollen.



Ich meine solches Gedöns:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...freeride-mtb-mit-1200-watt-motor.446232.2.htm
Damit kann man durchaus Wanderer nerven.

Im Prinzip ist es auch egal ob der Weg nun 2m oder 50cm breit ist, die Masse an "Bikern" die hirnlos in der Landschaft rumdonnert wird zunehmen und das Fussvolk zermürben, bisher hat bei Streitigkeiten selten die Bike Lobby gewonnen. Mir schwant das Böses ...


----------



## numis (19. August 2010)

zaprok schrieb:


> Wie läuft das denn ab? Bekomme ich die (Start)Nummer bei Ticketkauf einfach so dazu oder muss ich meine Personalien angeben? Letzteres fände ich schon bedenklich.



man muss ein depot von 40fr hinterlegen, dazu alle personalien und die kreditkartennummer, fals sich also jemand über dich beschwärt weil du z.b. kurtz den weg verlässt bekommst du gleich 75fr von der karte abgezogen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. August 2010)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Ich meine solches Gedöns:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...freeride-mtb-mit-1200-watt-motor.446232.2.htm
> Damit kann man durchaus Wanderer nerven.



noch (!) sind diese Dinger ja sehr teuer
aber wenn die mal in bezahlbaren Regionen von 2000-4000  kommen, sehe ich viele Probleme auf uns zukommen, mehr noch als derzeit von dem ein oder anderen hirnlosen Deppen produziert wird, der Trails als persönliches Jagdrevier ansieht.
Denn für die meisten Gemeinden, in deren Entscheidungsgremien meist eh kein Biker vertreten ist, wird es dann am einfachsten sein ihr Wegenetz für die Biker zu schließen. Dann werden auch Ordnungshüter unterwegs sein und gleich kassieren oder eben die Bikes konfisziert 
Somit ist eine Nummernschildlösung vielleicht erst einmal ärgerlich aber wohl das kleinere Übel. Insbesondere wenn man unbedingt mit ner Gondel hochfahren will/muss und die Transportgesellschaft dies so haben will. 
Wem es nicht passt bleibt eben weg und hofft das sich andere das nicht abschauen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## bergsocke (23. August 2010)

So ein Schwachsinn 

Wie gut das man nicht nur in Zermatt Biken kann


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. August 2010)

bergsocke schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn
> 
> Wie gut das man nicht nur in Zermatt Biken kann



mal sehen ob das in 10 Jahren auch noch so einfach geht......
ich befürchte jedenfalls das wir uns mit solchen Aktionen in Zukunft öfter herumschlagen müssen oder eben nicht mehr "überall" biken können


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. August 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ... ich befürchte jedenfalls das wir uns mit solchen Aktionen in Zukunft öfter herumschlagen müssen oder eben nicht mehr "überall" biken können


Eigentlich dürfen wir so oder so nicht auf Wanderwegen biken. Zumindest in der BRD nicht und auch in AT nicht. In Südtirol bewegt man sich auch in diese Richtung. Schweiz weiss ich aktuell nicht, weil die Schweizer immer und überall anders sind. 

Momentan sind wir mehr oder weniger geduldet. Ganz nach dem Motto: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. August 2010)

immerhin gibt es bei uns in der BRD Bundesländer die das (noch) nicht wirklich geregelt haben bzw. so komische wischiwaschi 2 Meter Regeln haben, die dann letztendloch doch irgendwo Auslegungssache sind

aber wenn die E Bikes auch auf den Trails ankommen, und das werden sie, dann wird es Verbote nur so hageln. 
Insbesondere wenn sich dann der ein oder andere Depp daneben benimmt bzw. spätestens wenn RTL/SAT1 die erste Reportage über die "Raudis mit den E-Mountainbikes" machen weil irgendeiner damit einen Wanderer umgefahren hat.


----------



## Trailblizz (24. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Eigentlich dürfen wir so oder so nicht auf Wanderwegen biken. Zumindest in der BRD nicht und auch in AT nicht. In Südtirol bewegt man sich auch in diese Richtung. Schweiz weiss ich aktuell nicht, weil die Schweizer immer und überall anders sind.
> 
> Momentan sind wir mehr oder weniger geduldet. Ganz nach dem Motto: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.



Gilt in der Schweiz genau so, ist im Strassenverkehrsgesetz geregelt: "Wege, die sich für den Verkehr mit Motorfahrzeugen oder Fahrrädern nicht eignen oder offensichtlich nicht dafür bestimmt sind, wie Fuss- und Wanderwege, dürfen mit solchen Fahrzeugen nicht befahren werden."


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. August 2010)

Trailblizz schrieb:


> Gilt in der Schweiz genau so, ist im Strassenverkehrsgesetz geregelt: "Wege, die sich für den Verkehr mit Motorfahrzeugen oder Fahrrädern nicht eignen oder offensichtlich nicht dafür bestimmt sind, wie Fuss- und Wanderwege, dürfen mit solchen Fahrzeugen nicht befahren werden."



dann ist es doch erlaubt !
die meisten Wege (Trails) eignen sich wunderbar um sie mit MTBs zu befahren 
nur mit dem Hollandrad darf man dann eben nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (26. August 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aber wenn die E Bikes auch auf den Trails ankommen, und das werden sie, dann wird es Verbote nur so hageln.



Auch wenn es nicht direkt mit Zermatt zu tun hat, aber vielleicht hilft es ja bei der Diskussion:

*Fahrräder mit Trethilfe* sind solche Fahrräder, "_die mit einem elektromotorischen Hilfsantrieb mit einer maximalen Nennausdauerleistung von 0,25 Kilowatt ausgestattet sind, dessen Unterstützung sich mit zunehmender Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit progressiv verringert und beim Erreichen einer Geschwindigkeit von 25 km/h oder früher, wenn der Fahrer im Treten einhält, unterbrochen wird_".

*Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor* (also nicht Trethilfe) sind dagegen "_Krafträder, mit einer durch die Bauart bestimmten Höchstgeschwindigkeit von nicht mehr als 45 km/h und einer elektrischen Antriebsmaschine oder einem Verbrennungsmotor von nicht mehr als 50 cm3, die zusätzlich hinsichtlich der Gebrauchsfähigkeit die Merkmale von Fahrrädern aufweisen_".

Ich hoffe der Unterschied in den gesetzlichen Definitionen zwischen Fahrrädern mit Trethilfe und Fahrrädern mit Hilfsmotor wird damit deutlich: Nur Fahrräder mit Trethilfe sind Fahrräder und Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor gelten als Krafträder und gehören damit zu den Kraftfahrzeugen, auch wenn beide elektrisch betrieben sein sollten und damit umgangssprachlich als "E-Bike" bezeichnet werden könnten.

Dieses Spielzeug http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...freeride-mtb-mit-1200-watt-motor.446232.2.htm wäre aufgrund seiner angeblichen Leistung von 1200 Watt jedenfalls trotz Elektromotor kein Fahrrad mit Trethilfe, sondern ein Kraftrad und würde den selben Beschränkungen unterliegen (einschließlich Versicherungs- und Kennzeichenpflicht), wie sie auch für Krafträder mit Verbrennungsmotoren gelten.


----------



## Teguerite (26. August 2010)

Alles mit Motor sind m.E. elektrische Mofas, ob man da nun noch Alibi kurbeln muss oder nicht, hat für mich persönlich nichts mehr mit radfahren zu tun. OK ist es für mich wenn man sowas im Alter oder bei div. Krankheiten benutzt. 

Und, ist ja alles sooo Umweltbewusst, der Strom dafür kommt ja auch nur aus der Steckdose, wer braucht schon Atomkraftwerke?


----------



## bike-runner (26. August 2010)

Ehrenkodex der Downhill Community
1. Als DownhillerIn trage ich Sorge zur Natur und deponiere jeglichen
Abfall nur in den dafür vorgesehenen Abfallkörben oder nehme ihn
selber wieder mit. Ich nehme Rücksicht auf Wanderer und Fussgänger
und gewähre Ihnen stets den Vortritt
2. Als DownhillerIn benutze ich zur Ausübung meines Sportes nur die
dazu markierten Routen, beachte die Gebots und Verbotstafeln und
fahre unter keinen Umständen über Wiesen und Felder, benutze auch
keine Wildwechselpfade, zudem vermeide ich das Aufscheuchen von
Wildtieren. Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass ich bei Kreuzungen mit der
Strasse Sunnegga paradise  Tuftern  Zermatt zu jeder Zeit mit Verkehr
rechnen muss und passe meine Geschwindigkeit entsprechend
an.
3. Als DownhillerIn befolge ich die Anweisungen des Bergbahn-Personals
und Bike Park Mitarbeiter. Zudem halte ich mich an die Vorschriften
zum Transport der Bikes. DownhillerInen werden bis Sunnegga paradise
und zum Gornergrat mit der Bahn befördert.
4. Als DownhillerIn übe ich meinen Sport auf eigenes Risiko aus. Ich bin
mir bewusst, dass dieser Sport auch mit ungewöhnlichen Risiken verbunden
ist, welche durch «normale» Versicherungen wie SUVA etc.
nicht voll gedeckt sind und verfüge deshalb über eine persönliche
Unfallversicherung welche die Zusatzrisiken deckt und habe eine
Privathaftpflichtversicherung für Schäden gegenüber Dritten. Bei einem
Unfall werde ich gegen die Zermatt Bergbahnen AG oder Gornergrat
Bahn auf Schadenersatzforderungen verzichten und nehme zur Kenntnis,
dass die Zermatt Bergbahnen AG und die Gornergrat Bahn bei
Unfällen und Sachbeschädigungen jegliche Haftung vollumfänglich
ablehnen.
5. Als DownhillerIn verpflichte ich mich zum Tragen von entsprechender
Schutzkleidung. Das Tragen eines Helmes ist für mich obligatorisch.
6. Jede/r Downhill-Biker/in ist verpflichtet, an der Talstation Sunnegga
paradise oder der Gornergrat Bahn eine Startnummer zu beziehen und
diese während den gesamten Fahrten gut sichtbar zu tragen und am
Ende der Abogültigkeit wieder zurück zu geben. Ohne Nummer wird
kein/e DownhillerIn befördert. Unfälle und Sachbeschädigungen
werden von mir bei einer Verkaufsstelle umgehend gemeldet.
7. Bei verlassen der markierten Strecke sind die Zermatt Bergbahnen AG
oder die Gornergrat Bahn berechtigt ein Bussgeld von CHF 75.00 zu
erheben. Zudem wird das Bahnticket entzogen und nicht ersetzt.
Viel Spass beim Biken in Zermatt wünschen die Zermatt Bergbahnen AG,


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. September 2010)

Meine Feststellung:

Ort Zermatt: Mittwoch 01.Sept.10 ca. 11:00h

Letzte Woche fuhren wir zu zweit ab Zermatt mit der Gondel hoch zum Schwarzsee.
Keine Startnummer / normales Bahnticket gekauft / freundliches Personal

Konnte von oben genannten Startnummern Pflicht nichts feststellen. 
Ich weiss nicht wo das Problem liegt?

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## numis (5. September 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Meine Feststellung:
> 
> Ort Zermatt: Mittwoch 01.Sept.10 ca. 11:00h
> 
> ...



Stimmt, habe das letzte mal auch keine nummer mehr bekommen


----------



## Mudge (15. September 2010)

Bei uns hoch zum Sunegga-Paradise war auch nix mit Startnummern. Beim unteren Rothorn war glaub auch nichts, aber wir sind dann eh selber aufs oberer Rothorn hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trd__1 (15. September 2010)

Ich war Anfangs August 4Tage in Zermatt, eimal mit der Gondel hoch zum Schwarzsee und eimal auf den Cornergrat. 2x normal ein Ticket gelöst (mein Bike war für die Dame am Schalter ersichtlich) und ohne irgend eine Nummer hochgefahren  
Falls das wirklich eingeführt wird ist für mich Zermatt gestorben, dann aber auch im Winter....


----------



## sympho (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist denn der aktuelle Status in Zermatt?
Und noch ne andere Frage: Kann man vom Gornergrat auch mit nem HT runterfahren?


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Juli 2013)

gabs doch schon mal...um 1940 rum die sache mit den nummern....hat sich nicht durchgesetzt.....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Juli 2013)

sympho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie ist denn der aktuelle Status in Zermatt?
> Und noch ne andere Frage: Kann man vom Gornergrat auch mit nem HT runterfahren?



Vom Gornergrat gibt es meines Wissens nur eine erlaubte Abfahrt (Stand 2012)

und die geht auch mit dem Harttail. 
Am Anfang geht es in Abfahrtsrichtung rechts von der Bahn abwärts bis zum Gornergratsee.
Dann weiter nach Norden zum Grüensee (unten so um  S2 rum)

Der Weg links von der Bahn und der runter zum Gornergletscher sind für Bikes verboten. Fahren macht dort auch keinen Spaß, da hunderte Touris den Trail verstopfen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Carsten (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich war in den letzten Jahren immer wieder in Zermatt und wir haben dort überall paradiesische Zustände vorgefunden. Menschenleere Trails (außer 100m um die Bergstationen rum). Geniale Trails, keine Verbote, angemessene Tagespreise (Ok, Einzelticket sind schon extrem teuer), überall nette Leute. 
Von dem Nummernquatsch hab ich nie was mitbekommen.
Sind so ziemlich alles gefahren, was es an Trails dort oben zu finden gibt. Teilweise auch im Blickfeld der Bahnen. Haben danach das Liftpersonal direkt drauf angesprochen, ob da OK sei. Es war OK.





Fazit: Wer nicht in Zermatt biken geht, macht was falsch.

Ach so. Wir waren immer recht lange oben am Berg und sind Europaweg, Gornergrat usw. immer erst abgefahren, wenn sonst kein Mensch mehr unterwegs war.


----------



## moparisti (13. Oktober 2013)

in 10 Monaten sind wir auch endlich in Zermatt. Kanns kaum erwarten. Die Bilder von da sind echt pure mtb romantik.

Achso, weiß jemand, wie man vom Campingplatz/randa nach Zermatt kommt? Kostet der Zug bis da jeden Tag extra oder gibts nen Bus? und was kostet der? oder muss man selber treten?


----------



## Carsten (13. Oktober 2013)

Zermatt nähert man sich würdig: auf dem Trail!

niemals auf der Straße und schon gar nicht mit dem Bus!


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. Oktober 2013)

moparisti schrieb:


> Achso, weiß jemand, wie man vom Campingplatz/randa nach Zermatt kommt? Kostet der Zug bis da jeden Tag extra oder gibts nen Bus? und was kostet der? oder muss man selber treten?


Vom Campingplatz Randa kann man locker nach Zermatt hochradeln. Empfand ich am Morgen immer sehr schön zum warm fahren. Dauert etwa 30 Minuten. Allein schon der AHH-Effekt wenn man im Dorf Zermatt einfährt und das erste mal das Matterhorn sieht ist diese Anfahrt jedenfalls wert. Bis Täsch dem Weg folgen und immer links der Strasse bleiben.
Ab Dorf Täsch bis Zermatt ist eigentlich Fahrverbot für Autos. Allerdings ist dort trotzdem immer Verkehr.
Ansonsten den Zug nehmen mit Velo-Selbstverlad.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## moparisti (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja ok hochfahren ist ja auch kein Problem, aber wenn ein Biketransport bis Zermatt in der Peak Karte enthalten ist, wäre es nicht so dramatisch, wenn man das Angebot nutzen würde denk ich. den Aha Effekt hätte ich bestimmt auch in der Bahn


----------

